

Encrypting e-mail for temporary storage on mail server - beezle
https://doom99.net/index.php?/archives/10-Server-side-encrypted-storage-of-e-mail-messages.html

======
beezle
My email is running through a VPS and as most people I know do not use
encryption, I wanted a way to add additional security to the stored messages
on the server without increasing complexity/end user burden too much. Here
I've used openssl s/mime but gpg would work too. The downsides are the same as
any encrypted messaging system - forgetting key pw and security of the key.
While it may not be "NSA proof", its a step up from leaving imap/pop messages
in the clear on a server I do not physically control. Hope its a useful
starting point for those who might be looking for something similar.

